# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Pyetje rreth Laptopit

## brooklyn2007

Pershendetje,

Kam nje Netbook Gateway LT23 me parametra te larta,* por qe nuk ka CD Player*. Kam te instaluar Windows 7 Starter. Dua te instaloj Windows XP ne nje particion me vete. Kam krijuar tashme particionin llogjik por nuk di si te instaloj XP! Programin XP e kam ne CD. Ndonje ndihme si mund te arrij ta bej kete? 

Flm

----------


## Nova

Atehere, si fillim CD-ja me Programin XP brenda nuk ke ce do, keshtuqe leje me nje ane. Vazhdojme:

Ka dy menyra per ta bere.

MENYRA 1: Shiko kete link:
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/...-drive/5928902

MENYRA 2: Shkarko kete:
http://www.datafilehost.com/get.php?file=3c7ead6d

Fut nje USB dhe hap MY COMPUTER, me pas kliko me te djathten aty ku thot p.sh (E: EMRI-I-USB) dhe pastaj Format, formatoje me FAT32 , pastaj hap programin qe shkarkuam lart.

Tek USB Disk selection and format, selekto particionin ku eshte vendosur USB-ja.

Me pas poshte beji check Windows 2000/XP/2003 Setup. Kliko tek tre Pikat dhe zgjidh folderin ku ke windows xp, pra shkarkoje nje .iso te fresket te XP-se, beje extract me winrar dhe folderin qe i behet extract zgjidhe ketu.

Pastaj ne fund tek PROCESS SELECTION, kliko tek GO. dhe punen do e beje programi, hiqe USB-ne nga PC-ja, fik kompjuterin dhe hape perseri (restart). Shtyp F2 ose F8 per te hapur BIOS ne fillim te kompjuterit, shko tek nje qe thote BOOT dhe leviz me shigjeta ose F5/F6 (ta thote poshte me ca levizet) se nga ku do te bej boot kompjuteri. Vendos device te USB te paren, shko tek EXIT > SAVE CHANGES AND EXIT dhe me pas vij USB-ne direkt dhe do te filloje instalimi. Kur te te hapet menuja e particioneve, krijo nje te ri (jo aty ku ndodhet windows 7) dhe instaloje tek tjetra  :buzeqeshje: 

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar, po pate probleme komento ketu ose me dergo nje mesazh privat.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Hajde hajde sa pune paska kjo  :buzeqeshje:  Une tek Bios kam disa opsione per BOOT. E para me thote USB CD Player. E katerta dhe e pesta jane USB FDD dhe USB HDD. Ke duhet te vej te paren? Poashtu kam usb me memorie 8 GB, eshte ok?

----------


## Nova

Ka cik pune..

Atehere sja kam idene se kush nga ato qe listohen eshte USB jote, nuk shkruan gje tjeter vetem USB FDD dhe USB HDD?

Provo veji te paren FDD dhe starto pc, po ndodhi gje mire, po sndodhi hape prap BIOS dhe vi USB HDD.

Sa per USB, mjafton edhe 1 GB, keshtuqe 8GB eshte Super.

Klm.

----------


## davidd

pse sblen nje external CD qe lidhet me  NOTBOOK me usb

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ka cik pune..
> 
> Atehere sja kam idene se kush nga ato qe listohen eshte USB jote, nuk shkruan gje tjeter vetem USB FDD dhe USB HDD?
> 
> Provo veji te paren FDD dhe starto pc, po ndodhi gje mire, po sndodhi hape prap BIOS dhe vi USB HDD.
> 
> Sa per USB, mjafton edhe 1 GB, keshtuqe 8GB eshte Super.
> 
> Klm.


Kur i bej format particionit qe kam krijuar per XP vetem opsioni NTFS me del, ska FAT32. Ka ndonje problem?

----------


## benseven11

Ne rregull NTFS te duhet dhe jo Fat.Xp-ja punon ne NTFS ne rregull.
Nje menyre tjeter instalimi eshte te shkarkosh nga interneti win xp si iso file.
I ben save ne desktop.E hap iso file me win rar ,aty klik setup exe dhe aq mjafton,hapet dritarja per instalimin e windowsit dhe aty zgjedh  shkronjen e particionit bosh qe e ke lene per te instaluar XP-ne.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ne rregull NTFS te duhet dhe jo Fat.Xp-ja punon ne NTFS ne rregull.
> Nje menyre tjeter instalimi eshte te shkarkosh nga interneti win xp si iso file.
> I ben save ne desktop.E hap iso file me win rar ,aty klik setup exe dhe aq mjafton,hapet dritarja per instalimin e windowsit dhe aty zgjedh  shkronjen e particionit bosh qe e ke lene per te instaluar XP-ne.


Kjo e shkarkimit po me duket me e mire. Ndonje link ku mund ta shkarkoj?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ne rregull NTFS te duhet dhe jo Fat.Xp-ja punon ne NTFS ne rregull.
> Nje menyre tjeter instalimi eshte te shkarkosh nga interneti win xp si iso file.
> I ben save ne desktop.E hap iso file me win rar ,aty klik setup exe dhe aq mjafton,hapet dritarja per instalimin e windowsit dhe aty zgjedh  shkronjen e particionit bosh qe e ke lene per te instaluar XP-ne.


ISO nga Windows nuk punon. As nga USB-ja per fat te keq edhe pse ne BOOT e vura te pare opsionin USB San Disc HDD. E kam formatuar USB ne NTFS dhe poashtu kam ISO file te windows te hedhur ne te.

----------


## benseven11

Duhet hapur Iso, Klik i djathte ne iso file dhe open with.
Ne menu klik Winrar ose Power iso(varet cfare programi ke qe sheh iso files).Aty kur klik ne setup exe cfare ndodh,a hapet dritarja blu e windows xp(windows setup).
Apo te jep mesazh gabimi.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Duhet hapur Iso, Klik i djathte ne iso file dhe open with.
> Ne menu klik Winrar ose Power iso(varet cfare programi ke qe sheh iso files).Aty kur klik ne setup exe cfare ndodh,a hapet dritarja blu e windows xp(windows setup).
> Apo te jep mesazh gabimi.


Ai linku nuk punonte per shkarkim dhe gjeta nje tjeter vend nga ku e downlodova. Pasi e downlodova, e hap me winrar dhe i bej extract ne desktop. Ne desktop me del nje file i vetem qe kur i shoh atributet me properties me thote image file me extension iso. Kur mundohem ta hap me thote qe kompjuteri nuk gjen dot nje pajisje per ti bere burn.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ok, tani e hapa me Winrar dhe i dhashe ekzekutim file setup.exe. Opsioni per te instaluar windows me del jo aktiv. Shih foton:

----------


## benseven11

Ok ,e hap iso file me winrar.Ne winrar klik lart ne "File" dhe klik ne menu ne "select all".
Klik perseri ne winrar lart ne  File dhe ne menu klik"copy files to clipboard".
Pastaj klik start/klik my computer dhe te dritarja qe del klik te
shkronja e particionit bosh ku do instalosh Xp-ne.Psh particioni
ka shkronje D.Klik dhe hap D-ne.
Te dritarja e bardhe bosh qe del klik lart ne Edit(organize) dhe ne menu klik Paste.
Komplet materiali i XP se do futet nga winrari  ne particionin D.
Aty te materiali i XP-se  ne D shiko hap folderat e verdha dhe klik ku thote i386
Hap i386-en.Pastaj shiko per skedarin winnt32.exe
Klik ne winnt32.exe per te instaluar windowsin xp.
Ne perfundim te instalimit te windowsit,te duhet te shkosh te faqja e kompanise qe ka prodhuar netbookun dhe
shkarkohen dhe behen save te gjithe  versionet e drajverave te madherbordit
per windows XP.Kur ti shkarkosh drajverat sigurohu qe ti besh save
ne drajverin ku ke instaluar Xp-ne.Nqs Xp eshte instaluar ne drajvin D edhe drajverat duhen bere "save" aty ne D dhe me vone pas shkarkimit te drajverave klik ne setup.exe per cdo drajver te shkarkuar per ta instaluar.

----------


## benseven11

Ate skedar te vetem iso qe ke ne desktop duhet ta besh montim(mount) ne virtual drive ne netbook.Pastaj ben instalim te windowsit nga virtual drajv.Perdoret power iso

Tutorial i shkurter si behet montimi i imazhit iso ne virtual drajv..
http://www.poweriso.com/tutorials/iso-mounter.htm

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ok ,e hap iso file me winrar.Ne winrar klik lart ne "File" dhe klik ne menu ne "select all".
> Klik perseri ne winrar lart ne  File dhe ne menu klik"copy files to clipboard".
> Pastaj klik start/klik my computer dhe te dritarja qe del klik te
> shkronja e particionit bosh ku do instalosh Xp-ne.Psh particioni
> ka shkronje D.Klik dhe hap D-ne.
> Te dritarja e bardhe bosh qe del klik lart ne Edit(organize) dhe ne menu klik Paste.
> Komplet materiali i XP se do futet nga winrari  ne particionin D.
> Aty te materiali i XP-se  ne D shiko hap folderat e verdha dhe klik ku thote i386
> Hap i386-en.Pastaj shiko per skedarin winnt32.exe
> ...




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## benseven11

Te duhet te kthesh ne aktive si te pare particionin bosh ku do instalosh Xp-ne
dhe  particionin tjeter ku ke windowsin7 e kthen ne dinamik.
Te duhet easus particion master edition,per ta kthyer aktiv particionin ku do futesh xp-ne.
http://download.cnet.com/EaseUS-Part...-10863346.html

----------


## brooklyn2007

Perfundimisht hoqa dore, nuk behet. Me del e njejta tabele.

----------


## Nova

Per kete arsye nuk mund ta instalosh dot direkt nga WIndows 7, per kete arsye postova menyren e USB(te gjaten) me lart se e dija qe do te te dilte keshtu.

Do shume pune ta rregullosh, dhe duhet te kesh nje program GPARTED, dhe te besh hide particionin e WIndows 7, por pastaj do futesh ne shume probleme qe do te te hapin akoma me probleme.

Per cfare te duhet XP-ja se mund te te sugjeroj nje zgjidhje tjeter?

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Per kete arsye nuk mund ta instalosh dot direkt nga WIndows 7, per kete arsye postova menyren e USB(te gjaten) me lart se e dija qe do te te dilte keshtu.
> 
> Do shume pune ta rregullosh, dhe duhet te kesh nje program GPARTED, dhe te besh hide particionin e WIndows 7, por pastaj do futesh ne shume probleme qe do te te hapin akoma me probleme.
> 
> Per cfare te duhet XP-ja se mund te te sugjeroj nje zgjidhje tjeter?


E kam Ram-in vetem 1 GB dhe mendova se me XP do punoje me shpejt si sistem. Plus qe me XP jam mesuar dhe me vjen me per mbare. Se kuptoj pse nuk e instalon nga USB-ja, edhe pse e kam vene opsion te pare qe te beje BOOT nga usb, sikurse kam shkruajtur me larte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

> Per kete arsye nuk mund ta instalosh dot direkt nga WIndows 7, per kete arsye postova menyren e USB(te gjaten) me lart se e dija qe do te te dilte keshtu.
> 
> Do shume pune ta rregullosh, dhe duhet te kesh nje program GPARTED, dhe te besh hide particionin e WIndows 7, por pastaj do futesh ne shume probleme qe do te te hapin akoma me probleme.
> 
> Per cfare te duhet XP-ja se mund te te sugjeroj nje zgjidhje tjeter?


Nuk behet me Gparted pasi Gparted duhet te jete ne disk qe ta punosh.Netbooku nuk ka cd rom.

----------

